# Good Alternative to Wood stall doors



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

they look fine to me, but the proof is in the pudding - a better judge would be someone who already has them.

Personally? I wouldn't buy them. They would be waay to easy for one of mine to crib on


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

those to me look like weaving gates...the ones that are supposed to prevent weaving (which they don't by the way hehe)


----------



## americanstable (May 15, 2008)

*Thanks for the feedback*

Any feedback that you have would be great we are changing and modifying all the time.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah they look okay. I agree haha could be easy access for cribbers/weavers.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I dont care for the doors but I did notice the protable tack dolly, for 165... i just bought it from another place for 115... same dolly, that's a big difference in price....


----------



## americanstable (May 15, 2008)

*dolly*

im seeing them for more can i ask where you found it for 115.00?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It must be a different brand.. sorry, this is it though

http://www.sstack.com/shopping/prod...DUCT&iMainCat=133&iSubCat=612&iProductID=8089


----------

